#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  tecnico em redes procura emprego em fortaleza

## dmnetcatende

ola pessoal estou me mudando para fortaleza daqui a 2 meses ou ate menos, algum provedor precisando de técnico com boa experiencia ?
81 89242922 zap

----------


## glinfor

Amigo quando vc chegar em Fortaleza me liga pra gente conversar, 85 98856-7052

----------

